# A/c Vent Removal



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Does anyone know how to take the A/C vent on the ceiling off so that you can clean them? That is, without breaking something. It looks as if the 3 indents should hit a opening on the swivel and them come off, but I have twisted and pulled to no avail.... Hints?


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I assume you have the ones that just spin around and have no option to close them. If that is the case get something just under one side of it and pull down while twisting, they do come off, but not easily.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, that's the kind I have. I was trying to do that. I figured that's how they would come off, but I was probably to timid about pulling hard enough for fear of breaking the damned thing.

I did learn something today. The intake vent for the a/c has always bothered me as a good area to collect hard-to-clean dust. I finally got upset enough and figured I'd take the whole bloody vent grate off and clean it. So I took out the 4 screws and expected there to be several wires attached to the grate near the front where the controls are. Surprise, surprise, no wires, easy cleaning, now bright and shiney.... Should have done it a long time ago.

Thanks for the tip on the other vents....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vents just pull off, nothing special to worry about.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, that did it.... They're all off.... I wonder if the wife will clean them? Nah, I better get busy.... THANKS ALL!


----------

